# .Mac becomes MobileMe imminently



## bbloke (Jul 8, 2008)

When logging into .Mac today to use webmail, I noticed the following text near the Support section (left hand column):



> MobileMe Launch
> 7/9/2008, 6pm-12am PT
> 
> As part of the MobileMe launch, www.mac.com will be taken offline at 6pm PT on Wednesday, July 9th.
> ...



iPhone and iPod touch software update to follow soon?


----------



## ScottW (Jul 9, 2008)

Friday 11th, iPhone 2.0.


----------



## bbloke (Jul 9, 2008)

ScottW said:


> Friday 11th, iPhone 2.0.


That's what I would expect, based upon the release date of the 3G iPhone.  It would be nice if the software was out earlier, but I'm just being impatient.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 10, 2008)

Now mac.com isn't accessible anymore. It says:

*This service is temporarily unavailable.
We are currently performing scheduled maintenance.
Normal service will be restored soon.*


----------



## bbloke (Jul 10, 2008)

Interesting.  Also, Apple last night said the switch would occur at 8 PM PT, not 6 PM as they originally stated, and be finished by midnight (PT).

iTunes 7.7 has just been released, by the way.  Next: the iPod touch/iPhone software.  

Impatient?  Me?


----------



## ScottW (Jul 10, 2008)

Still not up!


----------



## chevy (Jul 10, 2008)

If you really want it now, you can upload install package to get your system ready for MobileMe.


----------



## bbloke (Jul 10, 2008)

MobileMe still seems to be UnavailableMe.

I can understand that sometimes there are hitches, but being without access to webmail for this account all day (so far!) has been rather inconvenient and I would appreciate information from Apple.


----------



## ScottW (Jul 10, 2008)

It's odd Apple hasn't said anything at all. They are probably thinking that if they come out and say anything, it will make headlines tomorrow, not iPhone 3G lines... so, if they shut up and pretend its not happening, maybe the media will too.


----------



## chevy (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah, I was expecting something better for this transition.


----------



## ScottW (Jul 10, 2008)

It worked for a period of time for me, I was able to test out the PUSH sync stuff, I added an event to my Calendar and it showed up online... but my desktop can't connect to MobileMe, so no syncing their. It does work though, when its online.


----------



## chevy (Jul 10, 2008)

I hope they can stabilize it before tomorrow, otherwise the stock may dive rapidely. iPhone without MobileMe loses a good part of its value.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 11, 2008)

Well as of 1100 GMT you can access the www.me.com and use the WebMail along with all the other stuff like iDisk.


----------



## chevy (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes it looks like it's ok now.


----------



## bbloke (Jul 11, 2008)

I tried www.mac.com and that didn't work, but www.me.com did.  It felt a little slow at first, but I'm glad something is up and running now...

Now... where's that iPhone/iPod touch update?


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 11, 2008)

As of 1700 GMT the www.me.com is not working again. It's all those darn iPhone freaks.


----------



## bbloke (Jul 11, 2008)

Annnnddddd... it's back up again.

Up and down, eh?


----------



## bbloke (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't mean to sound overly negative, but delays in getting MobileMe up and running, the unreliable nature of the revised service over two days, the up/down nature of the iPhone/iPod touch software (some users upgraded, then found iTunes changed its mind and downgraded them again later), iTunes 7.7 causing some severe issues,and now news of iPhone users facing problems, including bricked devices, all mean Apple has a disastrous couple of days.  It won't help their reputation in terms of their software and services, in particular.  Here's hoping things get back to normal very quickly!


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 11, 2008)

I got in to .me but you can't edit the .mac web sites and you can't start up a new gallery. In fact, the site froze on me. 

All the new phones trying to get activated, all the users trying to upgrade, and the launch of .me ---- did some one really have a brain when they decided to launch all this on the same day? 

I'll wait a few days before trying again.


----------



## bbloke (Jul 16, 2008)

Today, I received an apologetic E-Mail from Apple:



> We have recently completed the transition from .Mac to MobileMe. Unfortunately, it was a lot rockier than we had hoped.
> 
> Although core services such as Mail, iDisk, Sync, Back to My Mac, and Gallery went relatively smoothly, the new MobileMe web applications had lots of problems initially. Fortunately we have worked through those problems and the web apps are now up and running.
> 
> ...



A 30 day extension seems a decent gesture, as MobileMe now seems to be running well most of the time for me.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 17, 2008)

Do all .Mac members get that email? Because I didnt get anything....


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 17, 2008)

I got it also.


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 17, 2008)

I believe all .mac users were suppose to get that email.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 18, 2008)

Ferdinand said:


> Do all .Mac members get that email? Because I didnt get anything....



Did you Junk email filter block it? Is the Mobile Me System Preference pane getting your .Mac Mobile Me info?


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 18, 2008)

My preference pane is still .Mac

The email came from MobileMe@InsideApple.Apple.com


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 18, 2008)

Cheryl said:


> My preference pane is still .Mac



Didn't the Mobile Me new System Preference pane come in Software Update?


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 19, 2008)

I called AppleCare and "officially" it did, but it isn't in my Software Update yet.

I have 10.5.4 and still have .Mac in my System Preferences.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 19, 2008)

Ferdinand said:


> I called AppleCare and "officially" it did, but it isn't in my Software Update yet.
> 
> I have 10.5.4 and still have .Mac in my System Preferences.



There is a download for it in Apple Discussions thread. I wonder why you  and Cheryl haven't sean the MobileMe Software Update.


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 19, 2008)

I just did a manually check in software update and there is nothing to install. I wonder if they pulled it. 

I did notice that .mac groups & .mac web site is back on the .mac side. Transition must be giving headaches.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 19, 2008)

I also just checked Software Update and I got it! So I installed and now I have MM in my System Preferences, iWeb, iPhoto etc...

Yes .Mac Homepage and .Mac Groups are back online - but for how long??


----------



## bbloke (Aug 20, 2008)

Another apology, it seems.  I received this E-Mail yesterday:



			
				MobileMe said:
			
		

> We have already made many improvements to MobileMe, but we still have many more to make. To recognize our users' patience, we are giving every MobileMe subscriber as of today a free 60 day extension. This is in addition to the one month extension most subscribers have already received. We are working very hard to make MobileMe a great service we can all be proud of. We know that MobileMe's launch has not been our finest hour, and we truly appreciate your patience as we turn this around. Read this article for more details.
> 
> The MobileMe Team


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 20, 2008)

Yep -- you know what's weird, though?  I'm only getting 89 days free in total, instead of 90... I'm not complaining as anything free is good by me, but I just noticed that.

My account was scheduled to renew on September 30.  After the first free 30-day handout, my account said it would renew on October 30 with a "30 days free" note next to the date.  Today, my account shows that it will renew on December *29* with a "90 days free" note next to the date.

By my simple calculations, that's 89 days, not 90.  

Edit: [forehead slap] unless, of course, I completely forget that some months have 31 days, and then everything works out.  It's too early to be posting, dangit.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 25, 2008)

Did everyone get the MobileMe System Preference Pane yet? Just wondering since Cheryl didn't initially get the Software Update.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 26, 2008)

No, I still don't have the preference pane. My account does reflect the extended time.


----------



## bbloke (Aug 26, 2008)

Under 10.5.4, my Software Preferences pane does show the MobileMe icon.  On a different system, running 10.4.11, it still says .Mac.  Could this difference in operating system explain the issues some are having?

I seem to remember the pane was change after a small, specific update for the Leopard system.


----------

